# IQ Quiz - Word Association



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2004)

First quiz.. Word Association

Quiz Here 

You answered correctly 10 out of 10 questions. This is equivalent to 100 %. 

Your grade is 
A+


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 20, 2004)

You answered correctly 10 out of 10 questions. This is equivalent to 100 %. 

Your grade is 
A+


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 20, 2004)

I, too, did well.

*Results of your quiz* 

You answered correctly 10 out of 10 questions. This is equivalent to 100 %. 

Your grade is 
A+

- Ceicei


----------



## Baytor (Aug 20, 2004)

Whoo hooo!  A+


----------



## Baytor (Aug 20, 2004)

Gee, aren't we just the sharp group this morning.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 20, 2004)

You answered correctly 10 out of 10 questions. This is equivalent to 100 %. 

Your grade is 
A+

We sure have some smart ones here on MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2004)

Woohooo.. we are amazing~!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 20, 2004)

Your grade is 
[size=+4]A[/size]


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 20, 2004)

Ditto.  That wasn't hard. Maybe it should be a timed test, who thinks the fastest.  I remember bigger words for IQ tests, SAT, ACT's etc.  TW


----------

